# cute bunny



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

where can i find one of these reall cute rabbits? they're called hothot rabbits and they are well sweet! i want i want!








looks like it's wearing eyeliner don't it!! :0)
bet they aren't for sale in england are they?


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

i asked about them either on here or another forum and apparently they arent in thh UK :'(


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

lilollou said:


> where can i find one of these reall cute rabbits? they're called hothot rabbits and they are well sweet! i want i want!
> image
> looks like it's wearing eyeliner don't it!! :0)
> bet they aren't for sale in england are they?


 

:lol2: awwwwwww thats cute but soooooo funny .


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I cant make up my mind about it...it just looks.....wrong o.0


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

there is details of a breeder of them on the BRC website


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they are called Hotot`s and they are rare, brc would be your best bet, or the rare breeds club.
the phone nunber is on here Untitled Page


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

just looks like a nethie with big eyes to me :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just looks like a nethie with *big eyes* to me :lol2:


VERY BIG eyes:lol2:
Very cute though:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We used to get these in at the pet shop I worked at in texas  Very cute.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> just looks like a nethie with big eyes to me :lol2:



That's because that pic is a Nethie :gasp:. Hotot is a breed on it's own, it's much bigger than a Nethie. It's like you can have a Lop with Fox markings, you can have a Nethie with Hotot markings (most breeds will except any colour or markings so long as it is recognised in another breed). There are a couple of Hotot breeders about (but not many), best bet is to get hold of the Rare Variety Club secretary, they should be able to put you in touch with someone, be warned though that as they are very rare breeders may not be willing to let stock go just to be pets (not too sure if you get mismarked ones, in which case these would be pet quality).

Here's a pic of the Hotot breed.... http://www.mybunnyfarm.com/breeds/hotot/hotot.jpg
This came up as a Hotot... http://thenatureofthings.com/tai001.jpg Don't think so somehow!!!


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

*netherland dwarf again?*

here's more pics!
Dwarf Hotot Rabbit​
More Pictures of
Dwarf Hotot Rabbit
Your Comments</EM>
Pet Rabbits Index​American Fuzzy Lop RabbitAngora RabbitBrittania Petite RabbitCinnamon RabbitCreme D'Argent RabbitsDutch RabbitsDwarf Hotot RabbitEnglish Spot RabbitFlemish Giant RabbitFrench Lop RabbitHavana RabbitsHimalayan RabbitHolland Lop RabbitsJersey Wooly RabbitLionhead Lop RabbitMini Lop RabbitsMini Rex RabbitsNetherland Dwarf RabbitsNew Zealand RabbitsPolish RabbitsSilver Marten Rabbits


.ImageCommentNavBar a{zoom:100%;}.ImageCommentNavBar li{float:left;clear:both;width:100%;}Pet Rabbits Articles​
Bunnies Need a Lifetime of Love and Attention!
Pet Rabbit Care
Things That Bad Bunnies Should Have to Write on the Chalkboard 100 Times!
.ImageCommentNavBar a{zoom:100%;}.ImageCommentNavBar li{float:left;clear:both;width:100%;}
*Dwarf Hotot RabbitEyes of the Fancy*

Family: Leporidae







#PuzzleNavBar { margin: 0; padding:0; width:400px; font-size: 13px; font-family: "Times New Roman"; font-weight: bold; float:left;} #PuzzleNavBar ul { margin:0; padding:0; } #PuzzleNavBar li { list-style-type: none; /* Must be here for firefox, otherwise, ul */ margin: 0; float:left; padding: 3px 0 3px 0; } #PuzzleNavBar a { background-image: url(/images/NavBar/nav_bg.jpg); color:#0000FF; border:none; text-decoration:none; padding: 5px 11px 7px 11px; } #PuzzleNavBar a:hover { color:#ffffff; background:#9EC9ED; border: 1px solid #0000FF; border-bottom:none; padding: 5px 10px 5px 10px; } #puzzleContainer { border-top:1px solid #000000; border-bottom: 2px solid #000000; border-left: 2px solid #000000; border-right:2px solid #000000; width:400px; height: 25px; margin: -4px auto 10px auto; background-image:url(/images/NavBar/tblheader_bg_mainpages.gif); } 

Puzzles
Postcards


Oryctolagus cuniculusPhoto © Animal-World: Courtesy David Brough











are these hothots or nethies?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

miniature lops are also available in hotot markings too.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Anything that says Dwarf Hotot is a Nethie :2thumb:.


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

A guy I got my polish from I was talking to him about these and aparently there is a breeder right down in the South West of England. Though if you're totally smitten the journey should be worth it :flrt:

I can get details or at least a name for you if you wanna pm me. I gotta stay in tomorrow so it wont be till Sat. :2thumb:


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

*rabbit*

to be honest,it's the markings i love-i have a dwarf lop thats mainly white but with beige in summer that turns to grey in winter-she's beautiful. i'd settle for any type if it had the lovely eye markings but pure white everywhere else though! it just looks so striking:0)


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I looked after an imposter once, sadly he got the ears all wrong :lol2:


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

x Sarah x said:


> I looked after an imposter once, sadly he got the ears all wrong :lol2:
> 
> image


Awww looks like his mascara is running. :lol2:


----------

